# Nitro Ammo Company



## Bucky T (May 1, 2013)

The shells I'm shooting now have been discontinued.  Winchester Extended Range..

I've got 5 of them left, but when I run out, need to switch to something else.

Was on Nitro's web page and they look like a good company that makes a quality shell.

Thinking of going ahead and buying a box of 25 3.5" Hevi #5's off of them.  Looks like a better deal than buying 5 boxes of Hevi-Shot #5's.

Some of my friends shoot the Hevi-Shot blend 567 load, but I like straight #5's.

Thinking of getting a Indian Creek .665 to shoot the Nitro's with.

My current choke is a Kick's GT .665. 

Didn't know if anybody here shot the Nitro shells and was curious of any pros/cons about these loads before I pull the trigger on a box of them.


----------



## dtala (May 1, 2013)

I've shot em for ten years, 3"12ga, 4-5-7 loads. Deadliest load i've shot at turkeys in 40+ years of killing them. Most birds just drop and don't flop.


----------



## Bucky T (May 1, 2013)

dtala said:


> I've shot em for ten years, 3"12ga, 4-5-7 loads. Deadliest load i've shot at turkeys in 40+ years of killing them. Most birds just drop and don't flop.



Can you customize the blend you want?


----------



## rex upshaw (May 1, 2013)

I've never shot them but those that do swear by them.  I hear their customer service sucks and make sure you order well in advance.


----------



## ryanwhit (May 1, 2013)

Nitros are solid shells.  Go to the load data page and look at the data they have for your gun.  They will tell you which choke works best with which loads for your particular gun.  This takes the guesswork out, so no need to buy 4 different chokes to try.

I've shot the 4x5x7s and the strait 7s through my 3.5 in gun.  I normally shoot the 4x5x7s, but I killed birds without issue with the box of strait 7s I had.  The truth of the matter is the 7s do 90% of the work in the triplex load...

I wouldn't get strait 5s...not enough pellets for me.  I would at least get the triplex load.  It is a bonafide 60 yard shell.  Not sure the 5s have enough pellets to hold a pattern out there...


----------



## pasinthrough (May 1, 2013)

Bucky,  Try one box of the Hevi-shot mag blends 5,6,7 and see how you like them.

http://www.hevishot.com/catalog/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=214

I'm also using a .665 and I shot Nitros for about 8 years.  I get very good patterns with the blends and the birds never know what hit them!

You can get them in straight 5's too:  http://www.hevishot.com/catalog/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=197


----------



## Bucky T (May 1, 2013)

ryanwhit said:


> Nitros are solid shells.  Go to the load data page and look at the data they have for your gun.  They will tell you which choke works best with which loads for your particular gun.  This takes the guesswork out, so no need to buy 4 different chokes to try.
> 
> I've shot the 4x5x7s and the strait 7s through my 3.5 in gun.  I normally shoot the 4x5x7s, but I killed birds without issue with the box of strait 7s I had.  The truth of the matter is the 7s do 90% of the work in the triplex load...
> 
> I wouldn't get strait 5s...not enough pellets for me.  I would at least get the triplex load.  It is a bonafide 60 yard shell.  Not sure the 5s have enough pellets to hold a pattern out there...



Thanks for the info.

I normally kill them at 20-30yds so the 5's work well, but the triplex load does sound tempting.

And... the straight 7 load sounds tempting.  But...  I do like the hard hitting #5's.

I did hammer a bird last year with the Win Ext Range #5's at 62yds.  He saw me and was leaving or I never would have shot at him that far.

Dropped him on the spot with 8 pellets in his head and neck.

But..  I don't how the Nitro's would perform at that range?

Again, thanks for the info!


----------



## huntindawg (May 1, 2013)

Your Kicks will shoot them just fine, I actually got a better pattern out of mine than I did the recommended Jellyhead.

Like the others have suggested, I would not be shooting the straight 5s, you're just limiting yourself.


----------



## Bucky T (May 1, 2013)

pasinthrough said:


> Bucky,  Try one box of the Hevi-shot mag blends 5,6,7 and see how you like them.
> 
> http://www.hevishot.com/catalog/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=214
> 
> ...



One of the main reasons I'm looking at NAC is that they offer boxes of 25 instead of a box of 5.

I've heard nothing but good things about Hevi-Shot!


----------



## Bucky T (May 1, 2013)

huntindawg said:


> Your Kicks will shoot them just fine, I actually got a better pattern out of mine than I did the recommended Jellyhead.
> 
> Like the others have suggested, I would not be shooting the straight 5s, you're just limiting yourself.



I was going to switch chokes because of the warning from Kick's to shoot only lead.

I shot the Win Ext Range shells because the tungsten pellets in that load were round, not off shaped like the hevi loads.

If I don't have to switch chokes, I definitely won't!  I love my Kick's GT.


----------



## huntindawg (May 1, 2013)

Mine gun and Kicks GT have shot probably 25-30 rounds of Nitro's shells without any sign of a problem.  If you're planning on shooting a 100 rounds a season, you might have a reason to worry.  If not, I think you'll be fine.


----------



## pasinthrough (May 1, 2013)

Bucky T said:


> One of the main reasons I'm looking at NAC is that they offer boxes of 25 instead of a box of 5.
> 
> I've heard nothing but good things about Hevi-Shot!


 

The Hevi is going to be cheaper, but close to the same price as Nitros but you will still have to pay for the shipping and insurance on the Nitros which will add another $18-$20.  I think in the long term the cheaper route is the Hevi loads.  You can buy as many boxes as you want at your local store or bass pro anytime you need more.  If you need more Nitros, you order and wait...  I like being able to walk in and buy my shells, but that's just me.  

Good luck, hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## nhancedsvt (May 1, 2013)

I've shot the Nitro 7s out of my 20 gauge and was VERY impressed. I was putting up big numbers and killer patterns. I killed a couple birds with them and overall really liked their performance. There were 2 reasons why I switched to Federal Heavyweights though: 1) They're usually easier and cheaper to get. 2) I had issues with the Nitro shells expanding so much after the shot that they would get lodged in by barrel and not eject when I opened it up. I would have to take my knife or something and pop it loose. If anything happens to the Feds I'll be going back to Nitros.


----------



## M Sharpe (May 1, 2013)

I think they had a problem with the wrong powder in the shell which was building up way too much pressure, from what I heard. I know of two people that had this same experience.


----------



## Nannyman (May 1, 2013)

Try you Kicks choke first. They approve of Nitro Hevi but not Hevi. It wont matter it will be fine. Shoot #6 or #7. Plenty kill to the distance you want. While 5s are bad medicine the pattern will give up way before the pellet energy. You dont want the "silverpellet". You want lots of them.


----------



## Nannyman (May 1, 2013)

M Sharpe said:


> I think they had a problem with the wrong powder in the shell which was building up way too much pressure, from what I heard. I know of two people that had this same experience.



Many of their loads were over pressure. I had some tested and then talked to Ray. I have since talked to his wife also and the loads were changed she said. They are also using a new lab.

John


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 1, 2013)

I've been shooting Nitro's since 2006 without any problems in numerous 12 gauges and 20 gauges.

3.5" 2 7/16 oz. #7's from a taped 40 yards.  Hard to beat this pattern without loading your own.


----------



## deast1988 (May 1, 2013)

Here's the 1s I like.





This is a load that they loaded up for me.
Triplex





Both put up good #s and have taken birds.


----------



## Bucky T (May 1, 2013)

Great info fellas!!  Really appreciate it.

Now...  I'm kind of getting swayed towards those straight 7 loads.

I just can't get out of my head that 7's are for shooting doves.

I understand the differences between Hevi loads and lead.

It's just the thought of a dove load that I can't get out of my mind.

For you guys flinging 7's at turkeys, what do you feel is your maximum effective range?


----------



## returntoarchery (May 1, 2013)

The bird I whacked last weekend at a lasered 51 yards with Fed HWT #7 had both legs broke and multiple body pass-throughs. Your pattern density will be the determining factor on max range with these imho.


----------



## hambone76 (May 1, 2013)

Bucky T said:


> It's just the thought of a dove load that I can't get out of my mind.
> 
> For you guys flinging 7's at turkeys, what do you feel is your maximum effective range?



I shoot 3", 12 gauge Federal Heavy 7's from a Mossberg 500 with a 28" barrel and a Star Dot .665 (Colonial's version). 
I have made a few long range kills with it although they were due to misjudging yardage. 
My gun patterns excellent to 50 but I limit myself to 45. At 15 g/cc, they hit like a #5 lead pellet and penetrate way better. 
The high pellet count is the best thing about them. I was extremely skeptical about them at first but have been thouroughly pleased with their performance. Every bird that I have shot with them has died.


----------



## ccleroy (May 1, 2013)

Andy gave me a box of Nitro 4x5x7's to try this year and they are flat out devastating from my 870 and kicks .665....Devastating


----------



## Curtis-UGA (May 1, 2013)

I missed a gobbler 2 weeks ago at 10 yds (long story, shot a dirt mound 3 ft in front of me because my sight sits higher than my barrel) and rolled him at 60 paces. This was with #7 Federal Heavyweights from a 20 gauge with a 21" barrel. It's one nasty dove load!


----------



## ryanwhit (May 1, 2013)

The 7s will kill at ranges further than they will hold a pattern to do so.  Your pattern determines the range of the gun.  Yours will be over 60...


----------



## booger branch benelli (May 1, 2013)

they are the best shells you can buy.  The only problem with them is trying to get them this time of year.  Better order before the end of February.


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 1, 2013)

7's are mean. I killed a 25lb gobbler in KY last week at 35 steps with the Federal 7's out of my 20 ga and it destroyed his head. Most blood I have ever seen on a turkeys head....it was awesome.

Like others have said, the 7's will kill farther than they will hold a pattern.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (May 1, 2013)

Bucky T said:


> The shells I'm shooting now have been discontinued.  Winchester Extended Range..
> 
> I've got 5 of them left, but when I run out, need to switch to something else.
> 
> ...



Where did you get the info that they are discontinuing this load? I have shot the 6s for five years now.


----------



## Bucky T (May 1, 2013)

TurkeyH90 said:


> Where did you get the info that they are discontinuing this load? I have shot the 6s for five years now.



I've been searching for them for a month now.

Every place online says they are out of stock.

I'm sure there are some gun shops that might have a box or two laying on the shelf somewhere, but I'm not digging that deep for them.


Googled it and and saw where some fellas on another web board said they had discontinued the load..

Makes sense, can't find them anywhere............  You can find Hevi-Shot anywhere and everywhere.

Winchester is marketing a "Double X" load now.  It's simply a high speed lead load.

I really hate it that they apparently don't make this load anymore.

The 3.5" #5's I'm currently shooting are crazy devastating on a turkey.  They don't move, twitch, or do anything. 

Oh well..

The advice on this thread has my head spinning.  All the options laid out here look fantastic, and I don't know which load to pick..

I'll pick something, and I really appreciate the great advice here.

Threads like this give me hope for this website.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 1, 2013)

Bucky T said:


> I've been searching for them for a month now.
> 
> Every place online says they are out of stock.
> 
> ...




You will like the performance and pattern of the Nitro's but the turkeys won't.  

If you are planning on buying them I would buy soon.  They just keep going up in price.  Better stock up now on what you like as I see you have already learned.


----------



## Spinnerbait (May 1, 2013)

I spoke to Winchester customer service last week. They told me that they temporarily discontinued the extended range turkey loads due to the high price of tungsten.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 1, 2013)

Spinnerbait said:


> I spoke to Winchester customer service last week. They told me that they temporarily discontinued the extended range turkey loads due to the high price of tungsten.



This is the same thing I heard.

Do you think the price of tungsten will ever decrease?


----------



## Maydog (May 1, 2013)

I am thinking about changing loads as well. Is there a number on a Kicks choke that tells you the constriction?


----------



## Burney Mac (May 1, 2013)

Spinnerbait said:


> I spoke to Winchester customer service last week. They told me that they temporarily discontinued the extended range turkey loads due to the high price of tungsten.



Very true. Called three diferent times ealier in the year, same answer everytime. I've got five shells left, changes will be made for next year.


----------



## Burney Mac (May 1, 2013)

Maydog said:


> I am thinking about changing loads as well. Is there a number on a Kicks choke that tells you the constriction?



Should be stamped on the side of the choke. It shoud say GT .655 , .660, .665, etc.


----------



## M Sharpe (May 2, 2013)

Bucky T said:


> It's just the thought of a dove load that I can't get out of my mind.



Same thing I use to think. Back in the day, it was strictly #4 for turkeys. Then the guys said #6 were the cat's meow. I'm thinking, keep shooting those little pellets and you'll be sorry. All I could hear was pellet count. I'm thinking to heck with that. I want knock-down power! Finally moved up to #5 & #6. But no way was I going to shoot 7's....After several years of this thinking, I finally make the switch to the Heavy 7's this year. Wish I'd done that 5 or 6 years ago. Pattern density and penetration to boot.

Wonder what's next????


----------



## Bucky T (May 2, 2013)

Burney Mac said:


> Should be stamped on the side of the choke. It shoud say GT .655 , .660, .665, etc.



It does.


----------



## Bucky T (May 2, 2013)

M Sharpe said:


> Same thing I use to think. Back in the day, it was strictly #4 for turkeys. Then the guys said #6 were the cat's meow. I'm thinking, keep shooting those little pellets and you'll be sorry. All I could hear was pellet count. I'm thinking to heck with that. I want knock-down power! Finally moved up to #5 & #6. But no way was I going to shoot 7's....After several years of this thinking, I finally make the switch to the Heavy 7's this year. Wish I'd done that 5 or 6 years ago. Pattern density and penetration to boot.
> 
> Wonder what's next????



I've heard of some folks shooting a load of TSS #9's.

I believe that is correct??


----------



## owlhoot78 (May 2, 2013)

Yes TSS 9s are B=A=D. Right pricey they are though.....


----------



## owlhoot78 (May 2, 2013)

gotta load them yourself or know someone that does


----------



## ryanwhit (May 2, 2013)

M Sharpe said:


> Wonder what's next????





Bucky T said:


> I've heard of some folks shooting a load of TSS #9's.
> 
> I believe that is correct??



Yes it is correct, and it is awesome!  

My single shot 20 puts 350 pellets in a 10" circle at 40 yds...with the knockdown power equivalent of #4 lead.


----------



## Bucky T (May 2, 2013)

ryanwhit said:


> Yes it is correct, and it is awesome!
> 
> My single shot 20 puts 350 pellets in a 10" circle at 40 yds...with the knockdown power equivalent of #4 lead.




That's cheating ..


----------



## ryanwhit (May 2, 2013)

Bucky T said:


> That's cheating ..



All is fair in love and war...and spring turkey hunting is war.


----------



## Ricochet (May 2, 2013)

ccleroy said:


> Andy gave me a box of Nitro 4x5x7's to try this year and they are flat out devastating from my 870 and kicks .665....Devastating


Yep, I have shot the Nitro 4x5x7 loads and still have 1 left and that load is wicked!  However, they are hard to get and they do cost a fair amount more the Hevi-13 loads.  Especially when you take into account that every spring Hevi-Shot offers rebates to lessen the pain in your wallet (this year it was $10 per box - up to 2 boxes).  So, that being said they are my go to shells and easy to find online and at Bass Pro Shops...etc.  I shot 3.5" Hevi-13 Mag Blend 5x6x7 loads and I have some Hevi-13 #6 loads...they both shot great out of my Rem 870 with the Pure Gold .670 choke.


----------



## Ricochet (May 2, 2013)

ryanwhit said:


> Yes it is correct, and it is awesome!
> 
> My single shot 20 puts 350 pellets in a 10" circle at 40 yds...with the knockdown power equivalent of #4 lead.


Hook a brother up!  I want to try these loads.


----------



## M Sharpe (May 2, 2013)

Bucky T said:


> I've heard of some folks shooting a load of TSS #9's.
> 
> I believe that is correct??



  I've gone for enough.....


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 2, 2013)

Ricochet said:


> However, they are hard to get and they do cost a fair amount more the Hevi-13 loads.



Not really that hard to get.  I've bought 175 rounds from them this year.


----------



## Bucky T (May 2, 2013)

I think I'm going to buy some Nitro #7's.

I did find a few Extended Range shells for sale from a private individual, and I'm dropping some $$ in the mail for them today.

But...  I'm going to try some straight 7's from Nitro.  I really want to see what this load will do to a gobbler for myself.

Probably a good time to order them as most turkey seasons across the country are winding down.


----------



## Ricochet (May 2, 2013)

01Foreman400 said:


> Not really that hard to get.  I've bought 175 rounds from them this year.


Cool, you must have ordered them well in advance of turkey season or their ordering system has improved.


----------



## ryanwhit (May 2, 2013)

Bucky T said:


> I think I'm going to buy some Nitro #7's.
> 
> I did find a few Extended Range shells for sale from a private individual, and I'm dropping some $$ in the mail for them today.
> 
> ...



You'll like them.

I usually procrastinate and don't get mine till Feb.  I wrote a check for mine on 2/18 this year, and I think it was 3 weeks later I got them.  Not too bad really, and that should be a pretty busy time for them.


----------



## Burney Mac (May 2, 2013)

ryanwhit said:


> All is fair in love and war...and spring turkey hunting is war.



I like your style!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 2, 2013)

Ricochet said:


> Cool, you must have ordered them well in advance of turkey season or their ordering system has improved.



I did.  Their customer service has gotten a lot better as well.  It took them a couple of weeks to get my order filled because they ran out of #7's and were having a hard time getting them in stock.


----------



## spydermon (May 2, 2013)

Nitrous are good... hevi13 7s give em run for their money in straight 7 choked accordingly for each load.  That said.. order a box of 5 straight 7s and a Nitro of the 4x5x7 triplex...both in the same load .  The h51013a is great..don't let em talk u into the 517 loads..they kick entirely too much to warrant shooting them over the others.

 Get them..try both in paper and go from there..get a few straight he I 13 7s and also try them on paper.  ALL will flat out kill birds within a reasonable/proper range.  

The only thing that I had issues with is ever changing stuff within the loads and better patterning from one lot to the other with the I 13 and even small changes in the nitros showed pattern differences from year to year as well.  I've shot nitro for years and killed a lot of birds with em..good shells..and shot a lot of hevi 13..not near as many as brad c..but enough to know that 300+ patterns are easily had and will kill good too.

If you want to step up the game..hand load your own #9s.  Sounds weird shooting #9s for turkeys but they are potent to say the least and the patterns the 20 ga gives...I can't turn that away.  No more 12...no need.  As long as I can get the shot and components I don't have to worry about changing lots or parts within the load..I know who made it and what's in it.  Much more satisfying as well and fun to load.


----------



## keith ingram (May 2, 2013)

Try some Nitro-Mag # 5's, I have had great success with these through the years, dropped 1 like a rock at 55 yrds. with them 2 yrs. ago. And this is with the factory choke also, I've tried other chokes, and shells, and nothing else compares.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 2, 2013)

Very good thread and answers my concern lately of why nobody has Winchester Xtended range #5's. Had no idea they were discontinued.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 2, 2013)

spydermon said:


> The h51013a is great..don't let em talk u into the 517 loads..they kick entirely too much to warrant shooting them over the others.



My wife is also scared to shoot them.


----------



## spydermon (May 2, 2013)

shoot enough out of a short bbl 835 and you will likely change your mind..i can/will shoot em..and my wife did too big boy...but is the extra umph worth it...nope..my patterns were no better than the 51013a in 2 different guns.  if yo uhave a gun that has you looking a bit higer because of an added optic..you can expect a bloody mouth!  i needed a comb kit on both my 835s with red dots on them.  the variations from load to load actually sent me to hevi 13..straight 7s hang with em pretty well and usually outshot them...but the extra fps of the nitros is a little more insurance.
also now they have the mega weight and sent me a few to test last season..they are ok.  i didnt get high pellet counts, but again it would definitely kill a bird at 50 and in.  i personally would stick with their older loads like the 51013 tri plex and keep on killing birds

then ya go to the little 20 ga and 9s and its the cream of the crop


----------



## chrmayo (May 2, 2013)

Shot some hevishot 3.5" 7s and some nitro 51013 straight 7s out of my 935 just before season. Shot the hevis first and was impressed until I shot the nitros. It was night and day different. I am shooting a rhino .695 with a 22" barrel. 

On a second note I think with the right choke the hevis would have performed just as good. Pretty sure the .695 is way to open for the hevis. 

In Kansas I hammered one a about 25 yards with not much flopping and one way past 50 that flopped a lil more but both of their necks were broke. Like said if the hevis were thru the right choke they would have done the same.


----------



## spydermon (May 2, 2013)

curious..what kind of numbers did the nitros put up?  the hevi will like to be choked in the 670-675 range prolly, but every gun is different


----------



## Brad C. (May 2, 2013)

chrmayo said:


> Shot some hevishot 3.5" 7s and some nitro 51013 straight 7s out of my 935 just before season. Shot the hevis first and was impressed until I shot the nitros. It was night and day different. I am shooting a rhino .695 with a 22" barrel.
> 
> On a second note I think with the right choke the hevis would have performed just as good. Pretty sure the .695 is way to open for the hevis.
> 
> In Kansas I hammered one a about 25 yards with not much flopping and one way past 50 that flopped a lil more but both of their necks were broke. Like said if the hevis were thru the right choke they would have done the same.



I haven't shot any NITROS.  I know they are very good loads and very expensive, but so are the Hevi-13.  But what I do know is that if you get some of the great lot #'s of Hevi-13 3.5" 2.25oz #7's and shoot it out of the right gun like the 835 and find the magical choke like the old original Star Dot .676 choke made by Colonial Arms by the way that you will be hard pressed to find a Nitro load of 3.5" 2.25oz of straight 7's  that will shoot any better.  And they may not shoot as good.  I have had a lot that I still have of the Hevi-13 3.5" 2.25oz #7'(300325) that will shoot outstanding patterns at 40yds.  I have done 361 and 360 in the 10" at 40yds taped with this same lot.  Everytime I shoot one I know what the outcome is gonna be.  Here's the last one I shot at my buddy's son's house shooting our guns last spring before turkey season.   Both Mark and his son Spencer seen this live and in person.  I told them before I shot it that it should be over 300 in the 10".  I just wanted to shoot to make sure my dot sight was still on.  I still don't know why the Star Dot chokes shoots these 3.5" 2.25 oz Hevi-13 #7's so much better than it does the 3" 2oz #7 loads, but it is nite and day difference in this choke.  Temp was right around 75 degrees.


----------



## Brad C. (May 3, 2013)

And I wanted to remind you guys that Hevi-Shot has $10 a box rebates going on right now for up 2 boxes which would be $20 per household.  Your not getting that with NITROS.  So when you stop and think about it the Hevi-Shot loads are still way cheaper.  I bought 6 boxes in less than the last 60 days.  I got $20 back for my household already.  I then used my mother on the another 2 boxes and she brought me the $20 that she got.  I then used my cousin on the last 2 boxes and she gave that $20 to my mom.  My mother just brought me that $20 earlier this week.  So that's $60 back I got on 6 boxes.  You can't beat that.

http://www.hevishot.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=16&Itemid=65


----------



## Ricochet (May 3, 2013)

Brad C. said:


> And I wanted to remind you guys that Hevi-Shot has $10 a box rebates going on right now for up 2 boxes which would be $20 per household.  Your not getting that with NITROS.  So when you stop and think about it the Hevi-Shot loads are still way cheaper.  I bought 6 boxes in less than the last 60 days.  I got $20 back for my household already.  I then used my mother on the another 2 boxes and she brought me the $20 that she got.  I then used my cousin on the last 2 boxes and she gave that $20 to my mom.  My mother just brought me that $20 earlier this week.  So that's $60 back I got on 6 boxes.  You can't beat that.
> 
> http://www.hevishot.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=16&Itemid=65


Yep, I mentioned that earlier in the thread.  It makes them far more affordable than Nitros and they both have impressive knock down power.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 3, 2013)

I've shot both in my 20. No comparison.  Only way I want shoot Nitros is if they quit. Then I'll Prolly have enough to still shoot em the rest of my days. I do carry a hevi shot or 2 for snakes and such.


----------



## Brad C. (May 3, 2013)

Ricochet said:


> Yep, I mentioned that earlier in the thread.  It makes them far more affordable than Nitros and they both have impressive knock down power.



Sorry I repeated the info about the rebates.  But I didn't know if you mentioned using relatives to get even more money back.  

And by the way, I enjoyed your turkey videos that you did again this year.  Keep doing them.  Congrats!


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (May 6, 2013)

Purchased a couple of boxes of Federal 3&1/2 inch #7's in Heavy Weight last year! I shot the Extended Ranges in #6's for years! The Hevi Shot magnum Blends are awesome! I tried the #7's this year and they are awesome at 40 yards through a .665 Undertaker non ported choke! I went from the #7's in the Heavy Weight Federals in my Daughters 20 gauge to the Magnum Blends in Heavy shot through a Primo's Jelly Head! They will do just that and puts out a better pattern than the Federals! 
Money spent on the Hevi Shot, save your receipt and two proofs of purchase and mail it in to Hevi Shot with the coupon on their web page and get $20 back in two boxes! 
Good Luck,
Tim


----------



## Ricochet (May 7, 2013)

Brad C. said:


> Sorry I repeated the info about the rebates.  But I didn't know if you mentioned using relatives to get even more money back.
> 
> And by the way, I enjoyed your turkey videos that you did again this year.  Keep doing them.  Congrats!


No worries, and that was good advice about using relatives to save $.

Thanks, I enjoy sharing those videos!


----------

